# Jig and fixture Ideas Sought



## cfm (Nov 4, 2004)

ok


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Sounds like the perfect material for some picture frame templates. Perhaps an oval, a rectangle or a square? I have seen small single shelf units with inset picture frames below the shelf at the craft stores. Nice looking projects.


----------

